

Show HN: Infinite Loop – simple, free game for mobile and web - flixic
http://loop.lekevicius.com

======
seanwilson
Fun game! Some suggestions:

\- It took me a bit to see the "play online" option, maybe just start the game
and show the mobile app links at the top?

\- I eventually guessed the aim of the game but was confused at the start.
Perhaps make the first few levels easier or add more instructions?

\- I kept forgetting to click when the level was completed so perhaps go to
the next level automatically?

~~~
flixic
Hi! Thanks for feedback.

\- I deliberately de-emphasize the Play Online option. This game is much, much
more fun to play on a smartphone. I even thought about not having web version
at all. If you have a smartphone, try downloading the game.

\- Generally people are happy about "no instructions at all" design, and that
again is deliberate. I'll think about improving tutorial ramp a bit, there are
some things to improve.

\- This design choice comes from mobile. There I want to show the completed
design so you could screenshot it and share it, or just use as wallpaper.

~~~
seanwilson
I like no instructions design as well. What I meant was change the first level
so you can win it within one or two clicks without even trying to make it more
obvious what the goal is.

------
arfar
This is actually a really surprisingly enjoyable game. One cool feature would
be to add level numbers/hashes/identifiers so that I could share a
particularly fun level with someone.

Apart from that, I really love the lack of points/levels/bonuses/timers/etc,
makes it a nice and relaxing game. Also very visually pleasing

------
techaddict009
This is simple and clean. Why dont you add score and no of moves/rotation
player did?

~~~
flixic
There is no score, and because levels are random, number of moves is not
important. I plan to add level numbers in version 2.

~~~
techaddict009
This game is addictive. I played it and loved it. I like to play simple games.

But I feel this do needs some kind of gamification and proper ordering of
levels. As twice I received simple puzzle after completing some harder!

Plus if possible do change some colors once the loop is completed. I felt
those colors are like olden days. Rest whole game has cool colors.

~~~
UntitledNo4
I like it just as it is, without score and with random levels. I think that
having an easier level after a harder one makes me want the play it even more.
Please author, if you add those suggestions, maybe add them as a different
play mode, since some of us enjoy it exactly as it is. So much so, that I've
rated the game on Google play, I think it's my first one.

~~~
flixic
Even adding another play mode would be too much. I want this to be the most
minimal game it can possibly be.

There were quite a few suggestions for level number, so you could feel your
progress, so that might be the only visible feature in version 2.

------
mayreck
This is got to be the best game I have ever played that is this simple.

------
alt_
Broken on my desktop Chrome/Firefox as you're using Modernizr.touch to toggle
between clicks and touches, which only detects support for touches, not an
actual input device.

------
lavamantis
There may be a problem on Android/Chrome. I selected "play online" and it's
unresponsive at the splash screen.

~~~
flixic
Thanks. I am aware of the issue, and wasn't able to fix it easily, but will
try. Also I didn't spend much time with web version, because on mobile there
are much better native apps. Actually, I might even remove the Play Online
option from mobile.

------
zem
reminds me of planarity; same sort of appeal.

bug report: the web version does not work on mobile (chrome for android),
though it does if i request the desktop site.

------
cs-
Very nice! there's a certain amount of elegance in the shapes, really
beautiful!

Wouldn't say relaxing, but a good time-killer.

------
bbcbasic
Addictive, simple and logical. Love it.

------
mrnaught
Addictive and relaxing. Loved it.

------
gao8a
Very eloquently designed, glad you didn't add any music. Keep it up!

~~~
c0wb0yc0d3r
I feel like some sort of white noise would be rather nifty. Although i don't
know if I would count that as music exactly.

------
ishadua
Not able to play it online

